# I feel bad for this poor eBay bidder.



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

I already reported this item, but I feel bad for the guy that's bidding on this if they don't catch it soon enough. Check this out...not even a good fake.

Bell and Ross Heritage Black Dial Tan Leather Strap Mens Watch BR01-92 | eBay

The band doesn't look bad, but I don't own this watch so I can't tell. Here are the two most obvious problems.

1) I'm not a B&R genius, but did they ever make a BR01 quartz?

2) It lists as a BR01-92 on the front, but a BR01-94 on the back. It's obviously not a chronograph.

Even if I was going to buy a watch like this from eBay I certainly wouldn't get it from a guy with a 2 feedback rating.

Maybe $1500 is the going rate for B&R fakes. :-d


----------



## AAWATCHES (May 2, 2009)

The whole ad is ??? it says quartz and automatic ...wonder why so many bids????


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

AAWATCHES said:


> The whole ad is ??? it says quartz and automatic ...wonder why so many bids????


I know...crazy huh? I like the fact that he calls it "STAINLESS *STEAL* QUARTZ MOVEMENT". He's definitely stealing from someone.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

They make a quartz in this watch, a BR03


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> They make a quartz in this watch, a BR03


Correct, but I don't think they've ever made a quartz BR01.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Dangeruss3 said:


> I know...crazy huh? I like the fact that he calls it "STAINLESS *STEAL* QUARTZ MOVEMENT". He's definitely stealing from someone.


hahaha! I thought the same thing when reading it!


Wisconsin Proud said:


> They make a quartz in this watch, a BR03





Dangeruss3 said:


> Correct, but I don't think they've ever made a quartz BR01.


Correct and not correct. The only quartz 03 is the 88 which is an aviation watch that has a digital readout. Clearly a quartz watch.
All of the others including the Heritage are not quartz!!!
BTW, good ole serial no.555 is always a dead giveaway too ;-)


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

rockin'ron said:


> hahaha! I thought the same thing when reading it!
> 
> Correct and not correct. The only quartz 03 is the 88 which is an aviation watch that has a digital readout. Clearly a quartz watch.
> All of the others including the Heritage are not quartz!!!
> BTW, good ole serial no.555 is always a dead giveaway too ;-)


Oh yea...forgot to mention that one. You would think they could at least pick some random number. LOL

And there are no hex screws on the back...only imprints where they would go.


----------



## azaremba (Jan 10, 2011)

I read elsewhere on this board that a give awaY is the & symbol between B and R not being centered with 12 marker. It is such an obvious flaw here. Why can't the maker get this part right even???


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

It ended at $1725...absolutely insane.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Does reporting to ebay even do anything? I report a few fake watches a week and I've never seen one ended early, Including the horribly fake POC that sold for $2600.


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

NoleenELT said:


> Does reporting to ebay even do anything? I report a few fake watches a week and I've never seen one ended early, Including the horribly fake POC that sold for $2600.


I reported this one as well, and the site just states that they'll look into it, and that you probably won't hear back from them. At the end of the day I doubt they even care. They just made fees on $1725.00.

Now that I think about it, I should've posted a question. "Why are you listing this replica as a real Bell & Ross?"


----------



## billyp7718 (Nov 7, 2011)

You would think someone would educate themselves about replicas to prevent buying a fake watch and losing this kind of money


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Dangeruss3 said:


> I reported this one as well, and the site just states that they'll look into it, and that you probably won't hear back from them. At the end of the day I doubt they even care. They just made fees on $1725.00.
> 
> Now that I think about it, I should've posted a question. "Why are you listing this replica as a real Bell & Ross?"


The seller can choose whether or not the question is posted publicly.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Sadly if it is a quartz, the seller my proudly wear it for years and never know they have been duped.


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

NoleenELT said:


> The seller can choose whether or not the question is posted publicly.


Oh that's right...forgot about that.


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

The only shot the purchaser has is if he used Paypal, because they'll let you go back up to 90 days. If he figures out it's a fake he can get his money back through buyer protection.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo (Aug 3, 2010)

The watch has been relisted.

I have a feeling someone just bid a ridiculous amount knowing it's fake, just to prevent someone else from being taken advantage of. That's what I usually do when I spot fakes or fraudulent auctions. I just bid $25K on it. 


Sent using Tapatalk from my fancy phone.


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Bravo_Kilo said:


> The watch has been relisted.
> 
> I have a feeling someone just bid a ridiculous amount knowing it's fake, just to prevent someone else from being taken advantage of. That's what I usually do when I spot fakes or fraudulent auctions. I just bid $25K on it.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk from my fancy phone.


Looks like they pulled it.


----------



## Dangeruss3 (Aug 27, 2011)

I guess they busted this guy. The link I posted up top now goes to the same watch, but from Jomashop.


----------



## Demosc430 (Mar 8, 2011)

That sucks. I got burned on a planet ocean like that


----------



## snkpkp (Feb 18, 2012)

Dangeruss3 said:


> I guess they busted this guy. The link I posted up top now goes to the same watch, but from Jomashop.


I was gonna say a shop with 99.3% positive feedback must not have listed the above watch


----------



## Quickcars (Jun 20, 2012)

I somewhat knowingly purchased this fake because it was only $20 with "Buy it now". I wear it on weekends when I'm bike riding....;-)








Thanks to this site, I knew it wasn't real and no, I'd never resell it.


----------



## cdvma (Jan 27, 2008)

Yea, that is a pretty bad fake as well. The 3 is butchered!

The #1 way to tell a BR01 is fake that I've seen...read the caseback. "Miliary Spec" and not "Military Spec". The fake ones are missing the "t".


----------



## VenatorWatch (Apr 23, 2012)

The strap looks totally fake to me, so yea, I would say that makes the watch an imposter as well. Something about the finish is a bit fishy as well. Screw ebay!


----------



## Lovingthetimes (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey can I ask a question about this B&R watch I found. I'm a bit of a novice at spotting fakes and always appreciate a few expert opinions! Does it look legit?


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Lovingthetimes said:


> Hey can I ask a question about this B&R watch I found. I'm a bit of a novice at spotting fakes and always appreciate a few expert opinions! Does it look legit?


That's legit. It's an older version of the 123 Vintage


----------



## TISSOT PRX (Aug 5, 2011)

Quickcars said:


> I somewhat knowingly purchased this fake because it was only $20 with "Buy it now".


I think you paid $20 too much for this absolute garbage. :-d:-d


----------

